# ODNR Trout Angler Survey



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Here's the link for the DNR trout angler survey.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife-home/post/we-want-your-input-take-the-ohio-trout-angler-survey


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Just finished taking the survey. Everyone who fishes for trout or steelhead needs to take this survey.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

flytyer said:


> Just finished taking the survey. Everyone who fishes for trout or steelhead needs to take this survey.


Just took the survey, totally agree with Flytyer. Lend a hand guys and gals.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I completed it the other day via Facebook. Anyone that fishes for Steelies should add their two cents!

Wes


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

agreed. everyone definently needs to take the survey. Dont know if it will help but I put in the additional comment box to bring a fall stocking program back to keep more fish in the river for a longer period of time rather than have all the fish come in the river in a smaller window of time.


----------

